# TTS gone



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok TTS gone so after many years of tt ownership replaced with a monster :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: what a car only had it 7 days but WOW, WOW ,WOW, !!!!!!!!!!!!! see you all around , cant get rid of me that quick


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice sir


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

YES!!! 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well if you had to move on cant think of a better choice mate looks 8)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, those seats look excellent.

Very nice car David.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice one, I did a Audi Driving Experience last year and drove TTRS, RS5 and R8V10's and absolutely loved the RS5


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very very nice


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very nice Dave 8) 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Cheers guys 8) , have to say I'm well impressed with the car more solid built than the tt, more gadgets  and the SOUND  



YELLOW_TT said:


> Well if you had to move on cant think of a better choice mate looks 8)


Yellow , Not cleaned it yet as you said in the pm MORE paint to clay and polish :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking motor. Enjoy

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I will keep an eye out for you


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I think I looked at your Mk1 for sale 4 years ago when I was window shopping, you were after an R8 at the time iirc... the username rings a bell at least. Congrats on the new car!

The only thing I don't like about the A5 and its variants is that kink in the top edge of the rear window. Like the BMW X3, where it has an upstroke where there's just no need, or the new Fiesta door trims that don't wrap around to meet the line of the dash. Why do they do it?!

Monster of a car though, well done. See you around (in the distance)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh Wow - absolutely stunning Dave!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice indeed , enjoy


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you have an opinion on the relative merits of Torsen Diff versus Haldex, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dbm said:


> Do you have an opinion on the relative merits of Torsen Diff versus Haldex, or is it too early to tell?


Not noticed any difference as yet and tbh it is so rapid when you boot it you can only get short bursts


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

davidg said:


> dbm said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an opinion on the relative merits of Torsen Diff versus Haldex, or is it too early to tell?
> ...


Cool. I'd be interested to know what it feels like through the twisties compared to the TTS once you get comfortable with it.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dbm said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > dbm said:
> ...


So far feels more planted , even with mag ride on hard the tts did not feel the same ,, with the mag ride on hard/ dynamic setting on the RS it is rock hard and with the state of the pot holes on the roads not pleasant , would be great on smooth tarmac , set to auto or comfort it is very good , been on these most of the time so far , have to say it is such a jekyll and Hyde ,,, 30mph in 7th ,,, boot it and you are down some gears and well over the speed limit oh and did i say the SOUND       even the pop/burble on down shift :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you can scare pedestrians :roll: :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Started some cleaning ,, small bits   wheels off etc ,, just for mr yellow :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well all that cleaning should keep you busy for a while and keep you out of my hair :lol:


----------

